# Hyatt Siesta Key  management gone?



## Carmel85 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Hyatt Siesta Key * 

Hyatt management gone?  In a few weeks or less?

Have heard the whole owners and other owners at Hyatt Siesta Key have told Hyatt to get out now.

We believe there is even a legal letter to this effect, we are all trying to see to confirm this but we got this info from a very reliable source.

Hyatt was raising their fees higher and higher and the owner had enough.:annoyed:  

IM sure many other Hyatt HOA's and the owners feel this way also. 

Hyatt always makes the $$$ in their pockets no matter what, compared to putting $$ in reserves over the years.

We will see how this all plays out in Siesta Key the next couple of weeks maybe other HOA will follow suit


Hyatt better get real with their management fees or others HOA will follow, since there is plenty of company's that can manage resorts not just Hyatt.


----------



## ral (Mar 17, 2014)

If Hyatt is removed as management at Hyatt Siesta Key Beach, how would that affect future reservations at Hyatt Siesta Key Beach already obtained by members through Hyatt Residence Club?


----------



## ivywag (Mar 17, 2014)

*Current reservation.*

We had a reservation last year at Hyatt Northstar after Hyatt sold to Welk. It was honored.  However, it's a bit different because Hyatt is still managing the units that were sold by Hyatt. Maybe our reservation was in one of those units.  I don't know how many of those remain. I'm sorry, if it's true, that we'll lose Siesta Key.  It's a really nice facility. There was never much availability, but I was hoping that after the "newness" wore off for the owners, that some would trade out more often.  That seems to be happening at Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek.  The first year or two, there wasn't much availability there either.  Anyway, keep us posted about Siesta Key.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 18, 2014)

We have two bookings made through our Hyatt ownership for May, would those be affected? I am looking forward to going!


----------



## ra34 (Mar 23, 2014)

*It may happen*

The OP is correct.

The whole owners are questioning the management of the property.:deadhorse:

Reservations true HVC will likely be honored as they would be in the fractional units.

However, stay tuned - both the whole owner and fractional owner management contracts with Hyatt end in 2015.


----------



## lizap (Mar 24, 2014)

So HVC remains in place for almost 2 more years.  Alot can happen in that time.




ra34 said:


> The OP is correct.
> 
> The whole owners are questioning the management of the property.:deadhorse:
> 
> ...


----------

